# Stonemark & Silestone Countertops......???



## DepotDweller (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi All........almost time for us to order our cabinets and counter top and I'm torn. HD has Stonemark Stain Resistant | Granite Countertops | Marble Countertops | Quartz Countertops | Soapstone Countertops and Silestone Quartz :: A Cleaner Safer Countertop which I'm very interested in purchasing since there is no maintenance once it's installed and it's guaranteed for up to 15 yrs, no stains, burns, scratches, etc..........now the ?

Has anyone here had any experience with it? Is it worth the extra money for the maintenance freedom or is buying regular granite and doing whatever needs to be done to it every year no big deal?

I have teenagers and a husband who don't wipe up their messes, and with granite, I can't see dirt/spills as well as my dear old cream laminate. It's just too busy to see it. The stonemark and silestone are nice, but there's much more choices out there for regular granite, but I don't wanna have to take care of it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Silestone will react to high heat from certain items. There are no idiot proof counters. Care must be taken over the life of whatever product you choose.
Ron


----------



## DepotDweller (Dec 20, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Silestone will react to high heat from certain items. There are no idiot proof counters. Care must be taken over the life of whatever product you choose.
> Ron


Thanks Ron. We're good about not putting hot things on the counter, so not worried about that. It's the preventative measures I don't want to have to take with granite, the sealing or whatever, I'm guessing paying extra for the guaranteed protection will be worth it. No idiot proof counters? Damn. :wink:


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

You know, HD doesn't really sell countertop. They just contract it out to some other company. Now, knowing that, do you really want your new top being installed by the lowest bidder?


----------



## DepotDweller (Dec 20, 2007)

wfischer said:


> You know, HD doesn't really sell countertop. They just contract it out to some other company. Now, knowing that, do you really want your new top being installed by the lowest bidder?


 
Actually, Stonemark is exclusive to HD I believe. So far, it's the only granite I have found that guarantees against stain without sealer. It has Permashield Stonemark Stain Resistant Granite Countertops with PermaShield.........i'm more concerned about that than the price. If I go down to the granite selling avenue of the county, I can definetely get granite cheaper than hd, but it will have to be treated every year. As far as installation.........I'm the 3rd of our friends to have it done, the first 2 used same hd/contractor and are very pleased. So that's not a concern. I just wanna know if it'll be worth paying the extra for a no maintenance granite as opposed to one I'll have to seal every year.


----------



## SoldHomes (Mar 26, 2008)

*Permanently sealed granite with a lifetime warranty*

Customers now are seeking granite countertops that offer a lifetime warranty against staining to protect their investment. Granite Shield, the first and only company that offers the beauty of natural true granite complete with a lifetime warranty against stains or discoloring. Granite Shield’s permanent lifetime warranted process is even transferable to the new homeowner. With granite by Granite Shield Countertops or granite sealed by Granite Shield you don't have to worry about rushing to wipe up spills, worry about acidic liquids, using coasters or placemats ever again. With granite sealed permanently by Granite Shield they mean it's permanently sealed, never has to be sealed again, has a lifetime warranty, not a limited warranty limiting you to use special cleaners and follow special maintenance procedures like other companies. If a company tells you or it's in writing you have to wipe up spills immediately, use coasters and placemats tells you the sealer that's being used isn't a very dependable sealer.

Craig Phillips is the creator of the Granite Shield permanent granite lifetime sealing process. Granite Shield was started and developed in 2002. Many independent granite fabricators throughout the United States have been offering their customers Granite Shield’s permanent lifetime sealing process since 2002. Granite Shield is the first and only company to offer a lifetime warranty that you don’t have to wipe up spills immediately or use special cleaners or use coasters or placemats.

Craig's background includes owning a custom shutter factory for approximately 15 years and was a kitchen designer for Home Base and Home Depot for approximately 9 years. Having sold granite and engineered stone countertops for many years Craig noticed the main reason why the public does not choose granite for their countertop needs has been because of the high expense, maintenance and staining issues.

Craig developed back in 2002 the permanent sealing process for granite using different catalyzing polymers. Depending if the granite is considered light, medium or dark, each type of stone takes a different application process and then is capped with catalyzing polymers with a permanent carbon crystal sealant which then blocks the catalyzing polymer into the stone. The carbon crystal sealant forms a molecular bond with the granite which can not be removed thus creating a lifetime seal plus leaving your granite more vibrant, smoother, shinier, maintenance free and still able to breathe. Granite Shield is the first and only to have this process, don't be fooled by imitators even if it's a well known company. If it doesn't say Granite Shield, it's not permanently shielded with a no restriction lifetime warranty like Granite Shield.

Many granite countertops you feel "grit" and with many granite countertops you feel the pits and fissures more than others and many homeowners shy away from granite countertops for that reason. Many just don’t like to feel the dirty, gritty feeling and pits and fissures and decide to purchase engineered stone verses granite. With granite sealed by Granite Shield you won't feel the "dirt" or the "grit" and helps with the pits and fissures and flaws. Granite sealed with Granite Shield or granite by Granite Shield Countertops the granite is smoother, shinier and maintenance free. Even a very well polished granite countertop will feel smoother with Granite Shield. The dullest granite takes on a more vibrant, glossier look and the darkest colored granite such as Blue Pearl is smoother and looks more polished then it did. Granite Shield can be applied to new or existing granite countertops and can go through any existing sealer. No special granite slabs need to be purchased. Your granite fabricator can still purchase your granite slab where he normally purchases his slabs or the slab yard of your choice. So with Granite Shield you can have any color of granite available in the world, not just a select few. It only requires one licensed authorized Granite Shield applicator or granite fabricator and is ready to use in 1 to 2 hours. Most of the steps can even be done at the granite fabrication shop. Granite Shield has less then a 1% failure rate with all of their customers and they are a proud member of the Marble Institute of America.

Women and men alike now want an easy to clean, low maintenance, harsh chemical free home. Granite Shield can seal all types of countertops including natural stone, engineered stone and even concrete countertops. Yes Granite Shield sealers can even penetrate engineered stone and is the preferred choice for CaesarStone’s honed countertops. Granite Shield has sealers for all types of natural stone, glass, stainless steel and exterior cement. Full service cleaning and restoration services including natural stone sealing, stain removal, marble polishing, grout and tile cleaning and more are available in most areas. Restore and seal your countertops, flooring, stainless steel appliances, windows, shower doors and shower walls. Sealing services are available for residential and commercial.

The Home Depot has been aware of Granite Shield's permanent lifetime process for granite since approximately 2003 and many Home Depot kitchen designers have and do recommend Granite Shield. Even the West Coast Vice President of The Home Depot has had his home sealed by Granite Shield in May 2005 and recommends Granite Shield.

Before spending thousands of dollars on countertops you should read the use and care guide for the following companies before making your choice:

Video demonstration of Granite Shield VS. Innovative Stone’s Stonemark with Permashield sold by Home Depot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR-aQwQ4wg4

Granite sealed by Granite Shield: http://www.graniteshieldcountertops.com/graniteshielduseandcare.html

Stonemark By Innovative Stone with Permashield: http://stonemark.com/use-care.htm

Granite Certified By DuPont: http://www2.dupont.com/Surfaces/en_US/products/granite/granite_care.html

Cosentino Sensa with Sensaguard: http://www.cosentinowarranty.com/information/sensa.cfm

Artisan Stone Collection

Artisan Stone Collection: Care and Use: http://www.artisanstonecollection.com/care-and-use/default.aspx

Artisan Stone Collection: Warranty:
http://www.artisanstonecollection.com/care-and-use/warranty/default.aspx


----------



## Steve72 (Feb 5, 2009)

For what you are looking for I would recommend Granite Transformations. It is engineered stone countertops, not unlike silestone, granite crushed mixed with polymer and poured into a slab, but able to do so much more with it. It id heat, scratch and stain resistant. Lifetime guarantee, and is the only product that can be installed right over your existing tile or lamiate countertops. has over 30 different color choices and recycled glass products too. check it out at granitetransformations.com :thumbsup: very great product.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

quartz is the only one that is maintenance free.


----------



## jwisema3 (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree that quartz is the only maintenance free countertop. I feel that Silestone is best quartz out there, and it comes with anti-microbial protection which is a big plus!


----------



## jwisema3 (Jun 25, 2009)

http://silestoneusa.com/index/index.cfm?CFID=16114194&CFTOKEN=91053822


----------



## Co-Co (Jan 3, 2018)

quartz is maintenance free but off course you have to take care of any countertop stone . I did my countertops with Rid Stone in Westmont IL they give guaranty too . I don't know where you live . But its just I resently did it quartz its cheaper right now . Good luck picking yours


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Co-Co said:


> quartz is maintenance free but off course you have to take care of any countertop stone . I did my countertops with Rid Stone in Westmont IL they give guaranty too . I don't know where you live . But its just I resently did it quartz its cheaper right now . Good luck picking yours


This thread is 9 years old.


----------

